# Attention All Musicians!!!



## Lizardfolk

Hey guys,

So I have this idea to start a Youtube/internet classical music group. Probably something along the lines of an internet trio or quartet where we can perform together through some kind of multi communications software and share it through Youtube. The specifics of that I can research but I'd like to know if there's anyone here on talkclassical who can play an instrument decently or well who would be interested in joining?

I play the piano myself, formerly classically trained befire I decided to study something else.

I'm looking for a violinist, violist, and/or cellist but any other instrumentalist or vocalist are welcome too.

Cheers,
Lizard


----------



## Mephistopheles

I can't help you out with the performing, but I can recommend Google+ to you as a platform for performances. 'Hangouts' allow multiple people to have public broadcasts that you can either record or do live.


----------



## Head_case

I play flute, but I think my rhythm sucks due to too long playing solo. 

I also have a few idiosyncratic pitch issues, somewhere between A=392Hz to A= 452Hz depending on my mood. Sometimes the notes seem to jump off the page and I play C notes instead of A notes on the treble clef particularly for 7/16 and gallop rhythms. 

Hmmm..you might need some exclusion criteria, otherwise you could be unfortunate to have a motley crew of lone rangers all doing their own thing. Worse - you could end up ... with me 

It sounds fascinating still


----------



## Lizardfolk

Mephistopheles said:


> I can't help you out with the performing, but I can recommend Google+ to you as a platform for performances. 'Hangouts' allow multiple people to have public broadcasts that you can either record or do live.


Cool I wasn't aware of that feature on Google+. I think online performances would be a very good idea and I'd definitely look into it when or if I manage to get a small cohort.



Head_case said:


> I play flute, but I think my rhythm sucks due to too long playing solo.
> 
> I also have a few idiosyncratic pitch issues, somewhere between A=392Hz to A= 452Hz depending on my mood. Sometimes the notes seem to jump off the page and I play C notes instead of A notes on the treble clef particularly for 7/16 and gallop rhythms.
> 
> Hmmm..you might need some exclusion criteria, otherwise you could be unfortunate to have a motley crew of lone rangers all doing their own thing. Worse - you could end up ... with me
> 
> It sounds fascinating still


Well I would be asking for samples of a performance as well as a trial period, but I believe I should elaborate on my personal goals first before detailing my expectations (which I believe are pretty low tbh lol)

I haven't practiced in ages since my college work and I kinda miss my former music life so I've figured that joining an internet group and posting music periodically on a youtube channel or some sort would get me in the hang of things again regarding practice and performance.

I'm not picky with how good you are yet so I'm not looking for professionals (although pros would be very nice ) as long as you are competent and willing to practice and improve. After all this is all sorta a bit of fun. Serious fun, but still fun at the end of the day 

Can you post samples of your performance Head_case? Also you'd be surprised how quickly you can get a hang of an accompanist or duet after a bit of practice.

Also we don't always have to perform classical if that's too stringent to keep up with. I wouldn't mind some pop or new age if there's a period where we're all busy and we'd like to perform something easy and nice sounding like this:






Or this...






Of course my goal would always be to perform these 






Again I'm not incredibly picky at the moment. I just need decent to good tone production with your respective instrument and a willingness to practice and meet up on a telematics communication software to rehearse and practice.

I've graduated from college as cinema production so i know my way around an editing software pretty well. I wouldn't require any participants any more effort than just practicing, showing up, and some patience if something goes wrong electronically

(BTW I already know the piano part for Sienna just need a willing cellist )


----------

